# EOS-1V Experience?



## distant.star (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone here has experience with the EOS-1V. Looks like if you're willing to shoot film, this is as powerful a tool as you can get.

Used ones can be had at around $500.

For me, this may be an interim thing while I wait for the 5D MIII. My goal is to have two usable, everyday bodies -- the T2i I now have as the crop-frame and the 5D MIII as the full-frame. Right now all my film cameras are rangefinders (except for an old EOS 10s that's too slow and clunky for much. Seems like the EOS-1V would be a good full-frame fill in while I wait for the new 5D, then I can use it as my primary film camera. 

So, I'm curious if anyone here has experience, good-bad-otherwise with the 1V.

Thanks.


----------



## EYEONE (Apr 24, 2011)

You can get a Canon EOS-3 for cheaper. I've been itching for one for a while. I think shooting with film would make my photography a lot better. You really have to think about what you are doing before you release the shutter.


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2011)

Since I got my EOS 1vHS, my digital cameras gathering dust on the shelf.
totally in love with this monster camera, build like a tank and I have been using it in all kind of weather. 

its great camera and probably the last film camera by canon.


----------



## Farkle-Mpls (Apr 27, 2011)

I enjoy shooting my EOS 1v so much I bought a second body. As the OP mentioned, they are crazy-affordable now and as the undoubtedly last/best pro film EOS camera which Canon will release, definitely a model I want to have and use for a long time.

For fun, go to a place like http://www.freestylephoto.biz/ and look at the variety of cool B&W films available to shoot. A lot of old, classic emulsions are becoming available from former eastern-bloc countries (why there?) and you can get that classic 1930s, 40s, 50s look in your film shoot. Very artsy.

I still shoot most of my images on EOS digital but I find I still very much enjoy shooting film. Kodak has even released some new emulsions in the past few years with a bent toward making them very scan-able (since many color film shooters scan their own negatives/slides to get them into a digital workflow). Check out Kodak Portra 160, 400 or Ektar 100.

With the demise of Kodachrome, you may want to even shoot a roll of slide film while it's still around. I think negative film will be around awhile but not sure sure about slide film.

Enjoy your 1v!


----------



## ukestrummer (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a 1V I bought used a few years ago. I absolutely love it. I'd shoot it all the time if processing wasn't so expensive! I may pick up another just to have a spare. It just feels like it runs circles around my 30D and now prehistoric 10D.


----------



## akiskev (Apr 28, 2011)

I've used both EOS1V and EOS3. They are top notch SLRs. You'll absolutely love them.
I can bet that the 5D mkiii will have worse autofocus than these two.


----------



## smithy (Apr 28, 2011)

I bought a used 1V back in 2008 when my requirements exceeded the capabilities of my trusty 500N, and it's absolutely brilliant. In fact it's hard to go back to using my digital EOS 40D afterwards... The 'special' things I like the most about it are the super-fast, super-quiet autofocus system, the incredible build quality, and the lovely sound of the shutter (I know, this isn't really a feature, but it's nice!). I often shoot in poor, rainy weather, and occasionally in extreme temperatures, so the fact that it is durable and weather-sealed is a real positive for me. Not that other cameras won't work in these conditions - I used both my old 500N and also my Digital Rebel in -30 degree C conditions... but the 1V is built for it...


----------



## shermanstank (Dec 5, 2011)

I have (2) EOS 1V-HS... Check-out my flickr page for samples from this awesome camera...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/theshermanstank


----------



## akiskev (Dec 5, 2011)

Good job Sherman!
Thanks for sharing the info of film-scanner combo you used with us. I found it very useful!


----------



## 7enderbender (Dec 5, 2011)

Certainly something I want to add one day to my bag as well. To me the last 1series film cameras and the F1n are among the best 35mm cameras ever made.

If you already have the lenses to go with why not? The problem, however, and the reason I even finally bought a 5DII as my first digital camera is that it has become very difficult to get good results because labs stopped printing from film the way it's supposed to be done. Scanning and then printing digitally is not really an alternative. And very very expensive if done properly.

Alternative is to have your own dark room and I don't really won't to go there at the moment. For B/W there are still some places that will do it for you. Everything else is pretty much dead and is not getting better.

What I also find a little weird is that people think of film of something that looks like a cheap iPhone "vintage" effect with off colors and things. Film really had come a long way and I still have a feeling that some of the later emulsions and papers were technically "better" (higher resolution and greater dynamic range) than modern DSLRs.

New Year's resolution #1: shoot more film in 2012 - support the local B/W lab!


----------



## shermanstank (Dec 5, 2011)

You're welcome AKISKEV ! Yeah so, I use my local COSTCO to develop my 35mm color films ( no prints/just negatives) and pay around $1.60/ 36 exposures. I then use my EPSON V700 and VUE SCAN PRO to scan the negatives. Then I use PHOTOSHOP Color Perfect to convert the negative image (.TIFF) into a positive. Sometimes, there are dust spots that appear white on the image and so I use the Spot Healing Brush to darken the spots.

Shooting film is a rewarding experience. It is best to use the highest quality glass you can afford to appreciate the high dynamic range that film captures. I like film for portraiture. When it comes to low light/ long exposures, I tend to use my digital camera.

7enderbender---


> New Year's resolution #1: shoot more film in 2012 - support the local B/W lab!/quote]
> 
> 
> You will have a blast! I truly enjoy more when shooting film. Digital is only for convenience. I know some people might not agree with me but a film capture has more of a nostalgic effect on it and that is why I prefer shooting with film for people shots under sufficient light. I believe that both film and digital has its own place in photography. Both are very different mediums and I know a lot of professional wedding photographers who use both film and digital cams. The CONTAX 645 is something I am eyeing on in the future.
> ...


----------



## pdirestajr (Dec 5, 2011)

I've been using the EOS-3 with an Epson Perfection v600 as a sub $500 "full frame" combo solution.


----------



## distant.star (Dec 5, 2011)

May I ask what you scanned for this image? Print, negative, color positive film? Nice image.




pdirestajr said:


> I've been using the EOS-3 with an Epson Perfection v600 as a sub $500 "full frame" combo solution.


----------



## pdirestajr (Dec 5, 2011)

distant.star said:


> May I ask what you scanned for this image? Print, negative, color positive film? Nice image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fujichromv Provia 100F.
You can see a higher res jpeg on my flickr page, and a few other scans here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillyd/6291596546/in/set-72157628003254044

I just got the scanner a month ago, so still learning. I'm using VueScan which allows you to save scans as .DNG!


----------



## scovell001 (Dec 5, 2011)

I scan 35mm Fuji Velvia from a Canon Eos 1V for a well known Scottish landscape photographer, on my Imacon 949 scanner at 8000dpi.

The quality has to be seen to be believed, and also measures 35"x25" at 300dpi.

The other great aspect of film is the ability to shoot at f22 without being defraction limited.......

Not to say that I don't 'love' digital camera's, but, what was wrong with film for landscape work...............


----------

